# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING Q & A >  dorian !!

## mando

has anyone seen dorian lately .... ?? heard he his packing again...my bro met him 3 yrs ago in his temple gym in birmingham ...... he said dorian was about 220lb and looked soft !
can't believe he lost soo much and now has gained it soo sooo fast !!! damn !!! .............blood n guts !! :Cry:   :Cry:   :Cry:

----------


## BigPoppaV

My friend met Dorian about a year and a half ago, he said he looked puny.. he was saying he didn't even look like he'd ever worked out - he said he MAYBE weighed 180, 190..

I think Dorian's face is the worst proof of what too much GH will do to you.

BigPoppaV

----------


## THE BIG RED MACHINE

One of my close friends actually works with Dorian. He was originally started out as one of his B/B students and now hes one of his partners for the Dorian Yates Approved supplement line and owns the Canadian end of the business. He meets with Dorian every couple of months for business purposes and once and a while attends shows with him. Hes got picks of him and Dorian together at shows/events and what not. Its funny, he even tells me how he still plays the first message that Dorian ever left on his answering machine over and over because hes still baffled that hes in business with the man who holds the most Olympia titles ever. Anyway, Ive asked him how hes looking now.(hard to tell from a picture) I mentioned to him the magazine picks that they had published a couple of years ago, how he looked like a drown rat when he was under 200lbs . He had a pretty good laugh and told me that hes training fairly hard again and is about 240lbs or so and looks great. He said that hes admittedly by no means Olympia caliber anymore, but definitely not the stretched out wallet looking man in those earlier pics.

----------


## T-101

Pics?

Any links of pics of the "thin" Dorian?

Hey it was Lee Haney who holds the record for the most Olympia wins (Arnold, 7 Yates, 6 Haney, 8!)  :Smilie:

----------


## THE BIG RED MACHINE

> _Originally posted by T-101_ 
> *Pics?
> 
> Any links of pics of the "thin" Dorian?
> 
> Hey it was Lee Haney who holds the record for the most Olympia wins (Arnold, 7 Yates, 6 Haney, 8!) *


Oops.....uh, I meant by a British competitor....yeah, that's what I meant.  :Wink:  Well you get my drift anyway. I'm not sure if they were published on the internet. I saw them in an issue of Musclemag, so start digging up your old issues.

----------


## Ironweb

I can not remember where I read it but Dorian is in the gym getting ready to do some guest posing. I was also told by a guy at the gym I was last at that he had a triple by pass surgery. Does anyone know if that true?

----------


## BigPoppaV

Damn.. triple bypass surgery ?!!?
btw. I remember those musclemag pics.. it was at an opening of a musclemag store and shows Dorian with some fitness models..

----------


## berry

i saw dorian in november , he looked pretty big to me and hard and also healthy,i think its bull shit that of hes op

----------


## BigPoppaV

November is pretty recent, I think we're all talking about the way Dorian looked at LEAST a year or two ago..

BigPoppaV

----------


## MIKE_XXL

I saw him at last years Arnold's (early March 2001) got a pic with him and must say the guy was huuuge! He must have been close to 240 lbs, very lean you could see all of the vains in his forarms. He looked Good not Olympia good, but not many of us do.

----------


## GhostFace

I´ve heard a rumour that says Dorian will once again enter Mr O....howabout that one??
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Big Grin:  

Of course he´s thinner now when he´s off the competition and all that which comes around that. But still impressive, yes.
 :Smilie:

----------


## BigPoppaV

the one thing that I always admired in Dorian's physique was his overall thickness..

----------


## Billy Boy

My mate :Wink:  mates apparantly works out with Dorian on the odd occasion and says he still looks good and still pretty strong.OK he,s not the same size as when he competed but I find it hard to believe Dorian is or was 180 or 190 lbs i mean he was about that size at 17/18.What ever AAS he took he had very good genetics to start off with!

Ask Big Al he,s the guy with the info on Dorian!

----------


## Big Al

Met Dorian a few times now, my g/f met him in June last year and trained with him and went for lunch, he's was big and hard, still in very good shape.

In Oct I saw him at the Olympia he was staying at the Manadalay and I met him on the beach, didn't have his top of but my god his quads hams and calks we're as if he was competiting, he still in good shape.

My one of my sources and good friends get his supply from the same guy who supplies Dorian apparently he's bang on again and gettting bigger, he's gonna be doing some guest posing this year.

Dorian never dropped below 220, he a rock a 240 probably heavier, still east clean and trains old style.

Trust me he could stil make top 3 at the O IMO  :Wink:

----------


## Billy Boy

> Trust me he could stil make top 3 at the O IMO


Thats what my sources mate told him.He said he still looks very good and lets face it why would,nt he? After working out for all those years he is not going to retire and say f**k it I ain,t going to train anymore.He,s built his life around BB and his company he needs to look good not just out of pride but who will buy supplements that he owns and endorses if he is only 180lbs? Everyone knows Dorian for his size and mass!!

----------


## BigPoppaV

top 3 at the O ??? are you guys nuts?... he would get slaughtered right now.. he was in amazing shape in 92,93.. but this is 2002.. Dorian's time was ten years ago, he couldn't hold a candle to some of the top guys now, also you one of you said that why would he lose size? when a person becomes so dependent on steroids and gh (like Dorian was) and one day all of a sudden gets off them , he shrivels up and drops a good 80 lbs. either way I'm not talking about Dorian now, but a few years ago, when he just completely dissapeared.


BigPoppaV

----------


## Billy Boy

Who said he was off??

The point I was trying to make was that if you are selling a product off the back of your own success you need to look good right? I did,nt say he,s as big as he was when he got the Mr O titles I was merely stating he was in good shape not just for personal reasons but also from a commercial point of view. 

There have been numerous rumours that he would make a comeback and personally I do not believe that.

----------


## THE BIG RED MACHINE

Hey Billy, don't disregard any rumors of a comeback until you hear it from the man himself. Look at Arnold. He retired in 75', took a 5-year lay off, and came back to win again in 80'(controversial as it was). Never say never! Speaking of comeback, are you hoping that Van Damme will be making one soon? Looks like a shot from Streetfighter, yes?

----------


## Billy Boy

Yep its a shot from "streetfighter" He seems to be making a comeback but I think the drug abuse has taken its toll a little bit.I watched Replicant at the weekend and he still looks pretty good.It would be nice to have the size and definition that he has combined with the flexability.Doing Ju Jitsu I need more flexability!!

Maybe Dorian will make a comeback but I doubt it It would be nice to see though!

----------


## Big Al

> top 3 at the O ??? are you guys nuts?... he would get slaughtered right now.. he was in amazing shape in 92,93.. but this is 2002.. Dorian's time was ten years ago, he couldn't hold a candle to some of the top guys now, also you one of you said that why would he lose size? when a person becomes so dependent on steroids and gh (like Dorian was) and one day all of a sudden gets off them , he shrivels up and drops a good 80 lbs. either way I'm not talking about Dorian now, but a few years ago, when he just completely dissapeared.


Nuts......emmmmmmm! Watch it! 

Whats Replicant like then Billy?

----------


## GhostFace

Kinda hard to actually make a good comeback now today 2002 or the following years.

When Arnold competed the last time -80 the BB´s were all looking the same,´cept Arnold! They used pretty much the same AAS but comparing Arnold´s sucess then with a comeback of Dorian Yates or anyone else today who have been away some time...is not based upon the same conditions.

Today´s pros uses a lot more AAS, GH and other stuff than say 4 years ago, look how they have exploded in their midsections? Roid guts anyone?
 :EEK!:   :Big Grin:  

I´m afraid that if a comeback of anyone today would occur, it could also mean an embarresment to him; comparing himself to the other pros onstage, they´re some good years of training & drug use ahead of him.
 :Frown:  

But of course a Dorian Yates in good form is better than a Dorian as a couch potatoe.... :Big Grin:

----------


## Billy Boy

I thought Replicant was OK better than most of his films and there was some funny bits in it whether they were intentional or not I don,t know but I laughed.Seem wierd to see him playing a bad guy but thats all I,ll say!


I guess you guys are right he could never comeback and compete after all he would have to look 6 mths pregnant like Ronnie!! :LOL:   :LOL:

----------


## BigPoppaV

I think Van Damme and Dorian should both give it up.. the worst thing a has been can do is make a half ass comeback and embarass himself, Van Damme's time is well past, he's getting up there in age and it's not like all the coke did him any good, I think he looked amazing up until 94 or so, then he kind of disappeared and has been making cheesy comeback atempts ever since, as far as Dorian, he's WELL past his time, it's enough that they gave him the Sandow in (I think..) 95 when he had a torn bicep and looked like shit (Levrone should have won..) I hope he doesn't try to come back.. and as far as Arnold goes, that was probably the biggest scam of the year, he didn't deserve to win in 1980, everybody knew it.. even Arnold but Weider being the little rat that he is just gave it to him (there are so many reasons for this..1) they were like father and son, 2) Weider realized how important Arnold's name would be in recognition with the Olympia and the contest gaining popularity) 3) I think it was one of those 'for old time's sake' kind of things..)

just my thoughts..

BigPoppaV

----------


## Billy Boy

:EEK!:   :EEK!:  

Do you like anyone?

I agree with your views on the Arnold comeback 100%

Van Damme did have his time but if it is a case of watching Dolph who always looks stoned or pissed and Seagal in the patch work jackets and preaching about how we are hurting the environment I,ll watch Van Damme any day of the week!!Theres always Jackie Chan who is both an amazing MA and entertainer!

Dorian I don,t think will make a comeback and as for the Sandow we can all disagree with the decisions that are made.I don,t think Ronnie should be Mr O and I would rather see symetrical than huge mass with a belly like he,s 6 mth pregnant hell his belly is bigger than my g,f s who is 7 mths pregnant!!

----------


## Kärnfysikern

seems like Im the only one that thinks arnold was better then the rest when he won the olympia 1980.
Of all the pictures I have seen arnold was the best.
If you have any pictures where it is clearly shown that arnold didnt deserve to win, post them upp.

----------


## GhostFace

Nothing wrong with Dolph Lundgren.... :Big Grin:  

He´s a tremendously good actor, actually worth an Academy Award...just wait and see...Lifetime Achievement perhaps?

 :Big Grin:

----------


## BigPoppaV

I definetly agree with you regarding Steven Seagal,.. geez, what the F*** happened to that guy !??! he used to be so cool
now he's like the dork of the action stars... I think he got a little too deep with religion..

----------


## Billy Boy

> I think he got a little too deep with religion..


Must be that religion that says it is OK to put your wife into hospital :EEK!:  

He was cool he,s just a "Has been" another very good Martial Artist tho

----------


## LI Ape

Dorian is not making any comebacks, you can mark my words. I was told this by Steve Weinberger, he is a good friend of mine and I train at his gym, those of you who dont know he is very close with Dorian and Dorain trains at our gym all the time when he is in the NY area. he is about 270 right now and hard as nails but has no intentions of coming back or making guest posing appearences.

----------


## BigPoppaV

270 and hard !? ROFL , yeah ok.. .that would make him bigger and harder than anyone (for his height) at the Olympia...

BigPoppaV

----------


## Papa Juice

Think about it 240 245 clean and not even training thats a big man...so with some Gh insulin and some gear the man is easily bak up to the 260 mark and hard..Dorian is a freek plain and simple...if not he wouldn't have won the olympia so many times and beat the best bodybuilders in the world. Remember 1 think Dorian has turned bodybuilding to a different sport that time..now it's Ronnie 's turn ..next will be someone else. We will see :Strong Smiley:

----------


## LI Ape

> _Originally posted by BigPoppaV_ 
> *270 and hard !? ROFL , yeah ok.. .that would make him bigger and harder than anyone (for his height) at the Olympia...
> 
> BigPoppaV*


Bro I saw him at the Olympia and like I said he trains in my gym when he is in the US, he is back up there, you dont have to believe me, but i have no reason to lie to you. I did look back at the tape I made at the Expo and he does apear smaller that I was told. My girlfriend thinks he is in the 250 range. i dont know for sure like i said I am only going by what I was told.

----------


## GhostFace

Isn´t Coleman competing at 255 Ibs ?
I have heard/read about the weight 270 and Markus Ruhl at 275 Ibs but I am not sure that Dorian would be hard as nails at 270 and not even being guestposing...?

 :Big Grin:   :Don't know:

----------


## BigPoppaV

that's exactly my point!!.. Coleman competed at 255.. Coleman is 5'11 , Dorian is what.. 5'10 ? 5'9 .. and he's 270 hard as nails?..
that just doesn't add up.

----------


## Billy Boy

Dorian is 5 10" but the 270 does sound a bit of the mark I would have thought 230/240

----------


## BigPoppaV

that sounds a lot more realistic than 270...

----------


## Billy Boy

Hell bro are you agreeing with me :Big Grin:  

LOL

----------


## silverfox

Why would he make a come back now? He has nothing to prove, he already proved it. Plus why risk his health at this point, no saying he not doing a cycle or two but nothing near what he would have had to take in his prime or to get on stage again.

----------


## BullDogg20

he could very well be 270 hard as nails, but not in contest shape.
anyone no if he is 40 yet he may be training for the masters olympia

----------


## retired

Dorian has a deceptive physique. In street clothes, he does not look that big... but in his posing trunks, you can see how massive he really is. 270lbs in hard shape sounds about right, but he will never compete again. Too bad, 'cause we never got to see his best, and he would still kick some serious ass today.

----------


## Full Intensity

Now we all know what arnold did, he won the olympia for so many years in a row then pulled out. Then a few years later all of a sudden he shows up on the plane and everyone thinks he is comming to watch. NO NO NO NO, arnold won the olympia that year too! I think dorian is trying to repeat history.

----------


## Billy Boy

Really? Be fun to watch

----------


## tyler durden 1

I like the old dorian a lot better, earlier competitive days, smaller waist, etc... some of the top guys are looking ridiculous....coleman's gut at the last olympia????? wtf? I think if dexter gains some more mass, he will be winning everything in sight...assuming he doesn't ruin his waist in the process....anyones comments?

----------


## lil_josh

Dexter would probably get a huge ass gut to, he looks good right now, I think

----------


## netwerk

Regarding Seagal...he's a gimp. All of his latest movies..he'll stand there with his hands folded in front of his big fat belly to cover it up. He'll always wear jackets and mostly dress in black so it's harder to tell that he's out of shape and got a big gut. Van Damme....he doesn't even know martial arts...he used to be a ballet dancer before he made films. So...there you go..a fat gimp and a sissy heh... =P

----------


## defdaz

From the total rebuild video I agree with johan in that Arnie deserved the win. Maybe he wasn't as hard or dense as Mentzer and Platz (who both got shafted) but for overall size, shape and symetry (plus posing and presense) Arnie was unbeatable. 

Ah... rose tinted glasses are so cool, LOL!  :LOL:  

If Dozza did make a come back I'd be booking Mr. O tickets the instant I found out. I've met him a few times at temple gym etc. and the bloke is sound. All credit to him for what he has and still is achieving. His supplements are crazily priced though, pheweee!!

Yeah big shame about all the old action stars falling by the way side but new ones take their place eh? Er, well, we've got Jackie Chan and Zhang Ziyi!  :LOL:  

Def

----------


## Kärnfysikern

Hehe who the fuck is Zhang Ziyi???

----------


## defdaz

Haha, that should be who wouldn't f*ck Zhang Ziyi!!!

LOL!!! She's the chinese lass from crouching tiger, hidden dragon and Rush Hour 2.... Well nice, great actress!

----------


## mando

i seriously think yates was the best in 92,93,94, after that nasser should have had it once and levrone twice ......... i mean dorian's great but com'on a torn bicep ? tricep ? .....and he still wins ? .......now if dorian had ronnie's arms .... and flex's waist ...we have the perfect mr 'o'

----------


## templeton

As far as I am aware the only guy of note competing now who dorian has not beaten is jay cutler. are shawn ray and kevin levrone any better now than in the early to mid nineties when he was whupping them like they were little boys? i dont think so. sure ronnie is better now and that wud be a new ball game and of course dorian is older but the standard since 92 or 93 hasnt really moved on that much - if at all. I mean, look at the pics of levrone when he won the nationals in 91 or was second in the olympia in 92, is he any better? i dont think so, same goes for shawn ray - he is not as good now as he was in 92 for example. furthermore dorian easily beat a best ever flex wheeler on 93. the only guys who whould beat him now (assuming he was n shape) are ronnie and jay.

----------


## templeton

Apart from the torn bicep in 95 dorain was in his best ever condition. Granted a torn bicep is a significant flaw but just look at the pics from that year and see the unbelievable condition he was in. If u need more convincing see Paul Dillets comments regarding what he thought was the most amazing thing he has seen in bodybuilding ie dorian in 95. Maybe u refer to 94 poppa when he had just torn his bicep and was down on condition. If ever Dorian was pushed close, from a purely visual standpoint and not on the judges scoring, check out the pics of levrone, ray and labrada especially, in 92.

----------


## defdaz

Totally agree with you templeton on all your points! 

Dozza would kick ass still, assuming good health etc.

Do you train at temple gym bro?

def

----------


## Deadend

Will somebody do me a big favor and post some Dorian pics from when he was in his prime? I know BigKev is the man to go to with the pics, maybe I'll pm him. Thanks in advance

----------


## templeton

LOL!! Pure coincidence with the name bro. Im based in sheffield. Where are you?

----------


## defdaz

Oh right! Ha ha, now I bet all the temple gym trainers who use this forum (er, assuming there are some!) will be wishing they'd thought of that name!  :Smilie: 

I'm in Redditch, just south of brum. I used to live and work in the center of Birmingham and trained at temple gym for a few months. I've seen Dozza, Tommi and Ernie train there a few times. AMAZING. The first time I saw Dozza I couldn't believe what I saw - his rear delts stuck out through his training gear like bowling balls and his forarms filled his 3/4 length sleeves - totally mind blowing. He was da man!!

def

----------


## Kärnfysikern

defdaz who do you think looks best Tommi or Ernie??

----------


## defdaz

Now or then mate?

Back then I'd have said Ernie since this was 2 1/2 years ago and Tommi hadn't yet turned pro (though he could have as he'd already won his nationals). He hadn't tore his pec then though and he did look awesome, it has to be said.

Going by the judges at this years pro competitions Tommi is now better overall than ernie. Respect! I always got this amazing sense of determination from Tommi - very dedicated to being the best he can.

I'll email you later bro,

def

----------


## Kärnfysikern

I hope his determination will pay of in the long run.

----------


## kaizenro

I'm in 29 Palms CA (Hell on earth). We have a military base out here and he's supposed to do a signing on May16. I hope to get some pics. 
Ro

----------


## devilscabanaboy19

Coleman sucks, it's all about Cutler.

----------


## mando

coleman suck ?? wake up dude , big ron puts the fear of GOD in most pros !! when ron is on his game , he is unbeatable , jus ask bigkev !!

----------


## templeton

LOL. To say that Coleman sucks is perhaps pushing it a little but I can see that point of view. In my view he is an overrated bodybuilder. From the rear he cannot be faulted - although his calves have always been poor and no matter what he (or any other guy with weak calves) injects into them they will never have the look of a naturally big and split calf. But his weaknesses are visible from the front - lack of lower pec line, poor abs, a torso so short that in certain poses it can spoil the whole look - front lat spread for example, and generally, an upper body that, from the front, looks like it does not flow and is rather a collection of parts, albeit with some very impressive parts. I think he beats Ray, Levrone et al with his mass but Cutler is a different matter. All Jay needs to do is match the 'dry' ripped look of Coleman from the rear and he will beat him every time. Some people said the same regarding Nasser and his back compared to Dorian's. Nasser never got that hard shredded look to his back and hamstrings that Dorian had so maybe Cutler never will. Who knows?

----------


## double o seven

> _Originally posted by BigPoppaV_ 
> *the worst thing a has been can do is make a half ass comeback and embarass himself.
> 
> just my thoughts..
> 
> BigPoppaV*


speaking of has beens coming back and making an ass of themselves...hows micheal jordan doing this season?

007

----------


## devilscabanaboy19

I think Cutler's got the whole package: size and definition. Ronnie's midsection looks like shit. Cutler has some of the best abs out there. I think Ronnie looked better in 98' when he was lighter. Also Cutler's quads are outstanding.

----------


## DELTA9MDA

yates would do whatever it took to win if he returned. i dont think he would hit the stage unless he was good enough to take the o. the only competition for yates would be ronnie. yates beat everyone competing today, save for cutler(whom i am a fan of but he does not have the rock hardness or separation yates had).

----------

